# Advantage Arms GLock 26 unit



## Deaf Smith (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I just got in a Glock 26 AACK unit with a good set of magazines and the Glock 26 AACK .22 unit *WORKES PERFECT*.

I ordered it direct from Advantage Arms. It took 10 weeks but it's here now!

Happly I had a 550 box of Remington .22s here (they say to use that or CCIs). 

I've got 4 mags with it. If a Pearce finger rest fit, then it will totaly mimic my Glock carry 9mm. I do lots of hip shooting, one handed shooting, moving, etc.. both as part of IDPA and for defensive training. Even a Red Glock I use for both indoor drawing and disarming practice.

Well I went to the range today at lunch. Didn't have much time but I fired 40 rounds of Remington 'golden' bullets. 10 rounds per mag (I bought 4 mags for the AACK unit.)

Now the mags are a bit stiff to load. They give you a loading tool and believe me you need it!

During the shooting one shot felt like it was low powered. So I stopped and check the chamber. The chamber was empty! The low powered round ejected fine but didn't have any energy left to go far enough back to pick the next round. That's not the guns fault.

I shot at 25 yards cause I was in a hurry. The sights were pretty much on. 6 inches was all I could do but then I shot fairly fast, didn't adjust the glock sights (yes they use real glock sights) and those .22s sure ain't target grade ammo.

All four magazines locked back fine on the last shot to.

Over all I'm totaly sold on the unit. It fits my Glock holsters. I did notice the fit was a bit tighter than what my Glock slide gives on the holster so I suspect the slide is just a hair thicker. Not enough to inhibit holstering or drawing but it does take just a little bit more effort.

Becuase the 26 does not weigh as much as a 17, the .22 unit does not feel to light. I've owned a AACK Glock 17 unit and the gun felt like a toy. But not the 26!

Tonight I'm going to try to put a Pierce floor plate extension on the AACK .22 magazine and see if it works. I'll tell you about it later.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the report.  The AA units are definitely a great training tool.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 20, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Well I just got in a Glock 26 AACK unit with a good set of magazines and the Glock 26 AACK .22 unit *WORKES PERFECT*.
> 
> I ordered it direct from Advantage Arms. It took 10 weeks but it's here now!
> 
> ...




Good to hear teh glock 26 AA works as advertised.  I see you said you had a glock 17 version as well, I'm assuming that it worked well as well since you bought the glock 26 version?  Can you give me a report on that one as I'm thinking about getting it?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 22, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> Good to hear teh glock 26 AA works as advertised. I see you said you had a glock 17 version as well, I'm assuming that it worked well as well since you bought the glock 26 version? Can you give me a report on that one as I'm thinking about getting it?


 
Skpotamus,

I had the 17 unit for YEARS. I sold it to a Lomis armored car guard who has a 17 he uses on duty.

The 17 worked just as good. Mine really perfered CCI Mini-mags and was not perfect with Remington Golden bullets (but that was years ago I bought it, the new ones might work perfect with both.)

The 17 unit would go maybe 400 rounds before cleaning was really needed. It shot fine to. You could use it to hunt squirrles if you wanted to.

The 17 version, because the slide is much lighter than the steel unit, was very light and actually harder to hold for shots than the 9mm slide.

Oh, and you know, even with all the .22s I shot, when I swapped slides, my 9mm NEVER MALFUNCTIONED. And that 17 was, and still is, my IDPA state match gun.

So I totaly recommend both the 26 and 17 units. And you know with ammo shortages, it's nice to have a gun that can shoot two or more kinds of rounds.

Deaf


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 23, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Skpotamus,
> 
> I had the 17 unit for YEARS. I sold it to a Lomis armored car guard who has a 17 he uses on duty.
> 
> ...



Deaf, thanks for the review.  I was thinking of getting a 22 conversion kit for my 17, and now I think I know which one I'm gonna get


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 23, 2010)

Update on the 26 unit.

Went to the range.

80 rounds of .22 Remintons and 80 rounds of 9mm.

Not a single problem. Had a ball hip shooting with an IWB holster and wearing a T-shirt for concealment.

I also found out 4 mags are not enough!

I have seven Glock 26 mags for the practice 26 and only 4 AACK .22 mags.

I'm gonna need at least 4 more and maybe one more 26 mag.

That way, I can load up 80 rounds of each in the mags, and bring an extra 80 for each caliber. That way I spend more time on the range practicing and less time stuffing mags.

Deaf


----------

